# Purple Kush x Black Domina and northern lights..



## Relentless999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone try either of these willy jack strains out? comments?

purple kush x black domina

purple kush x northern lights..


also looking for any  other purple kush seeds or crosses.

thanks!


----------

